# Sudwala Questions



## KevJan (Dec 26, 2008)

I preveiously posted questions concerning South Africa and have now changed from Castleburn to Sudwala.  Can anyone give any information on this resort.  I have looked at the links through the RCI website and can't find the information I'm looking for, and I can't seem to find any reviews on the TUG website.  I'm interested in travel time from the Johannesburg airport, shopping for groceries, things to see and do in the area, and anything else of interest.  How far to see elephants and zebras, etc.?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  I'm looking for a check-in date early August.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2008)

*Goodbye Castleburn.  Hello Sudwala.*




KevJan said:


> I preveiously posted questions concerning South Africa and have now changed from Castleburn to Sudwala.  Can anyone give any information on this resort.


Click here for Sudwala information from the Arrowwood Timeshare Resorts web site. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

